# Decrease in fish numbers or increase in suck?



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Has anyone noticed a decline in “surf” fish numbers over the past 4 years or do I suck?

Maybe it’s just me and maybe I don’t fish as often. My backyard was a bloodbath, used to smell like fish and fish scales were built up pretty thick along the edge of my patio. Trips often involved sprinting to the rods. Not anymore for the past 2 years now. Similarly the surf fishing section of the forum has been dead compared to back then. 

My areas are perdido key and OB. Whiting, pomps, occasional blues and big uglys were my catch in that order of quantity.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

I agree with you totally!!! Used to catch lots of pomp’s and whiting in the surf but not so much anymore. Everything has changed and now you literally have to search for them. Nobody post catches these days. Guess it’s because they are not fishing or not catching. Just spent 5 days fishing hard and moving from Navarre to Destin to Blue Mountain beach and came up with 5 small whiting. Pitiful!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Change in sandbars due to storms, mainly. The pompano hole at Pensacola Beach pier is history...same up and down the coast.


----------



## Cooler full (Aug 12, 2018)

Nah man, I’m an amateur surf guy and the bite is good, and this summer it was every day catching whiting, and pomp’s on two hooks. Hurricanes did affect the sandbars and water clarity but still surf fishing is always replenishing itself, caught red drum, uglies, at least some whiting, rarely got skunked


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Cooler full said:


> Nah man, I’m an amateur surf guy and the bite is good, and this summer it was every day catching whiting, and pomp’s on two hooks. Hurricanes did affect the sandbars and water clarity but still surf fishing is always replenishing itself, caught red drum, uglies, at least some whiting, rarely got skunked


Thanks everyone for replying. Well 1 for suck, 2 for decline. Not at golf ball through a garden hose status yet but we’ll see. Now may I reiterate this is in perspective to past years not generally good or bad. “Cooler full” was the norm.


----------

